# Simulacion con datos reales



## Antonio_Maza (Dic 10, 2007)

Saludos. 

        La cuestión es la siguiente: ¿Qué software me permitiría trabajar con datos reales obtenidos por ejemplo a partir de la tarjeta de sonido y después pasarlo a través de los componentes en el software?

        Estoy construyendo un pedal de efectos y me gustaría poder observar su respuesta pero metiendo valores reales de un instrumento a través de la tarjeta de sonido. El software que yo ocupo normalmente es el proteus, multisim u orcad.

Espero alguien pueda ayudarme, gracias.


----------



## joryds (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola Antonio, si vas a simular algo que tenga que ver con audio y su frecuencia es un poco mas  de 5khz no te recomiendo proteus  aunque este programa es atractivo por que uno puede ver en tiempo real y manipular potenciómetro pero no es el más adecuado para el circuito que pretendes desarrollar.
Para esta clase de simulación te recomiendo ORCAD que es el mejor simulador de lo que conozco y ALTIUM.
La poca experiencia que tengo es con varios amplificador de Audio que he fabricado, al comienzo los simule en proteus pero cuando aumentaba la frecuencia de la señal de entrada la onda de recortaba, entonces lo hice con orcad y los valores eran parecidos a la realidad, luego ese mismo esquema lo intente simular en Altium pero me entere que las librerías de transistores de potencia no estaba, así que me demore un tiempo para aprender a hacer footprint y modelo de simulación.
En conclusión si comparo a orcad con altium puedo decir que orcad es el mejor simulador de todos los que conozco ya que su librería trae componentes para el común y de mediana tecnología.
Altium  es un programa bastante intuitivo, fácil de manejar, elegante y se puede hacer proyectos de alta tecnología lo que hay que saber hacer tus propias librerías y modelos de simulación.
Entonces la mejor opción es ORCAD
Saludos.
Javier Jory


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Dic 14, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta, si todavia se puede un poco de ayuda me gustaría saber mas específicamente a que modulos dirigirse para poder ingresar el audio a mi simulación (digamos que si se tiene que grabar en wav o se puede captar directamente de la tarjea de sonido) o alguna referencia e internet donde explique como realizarlo. Tengo la versión 15 de Orcad ahora mismo voy a comenzar a probarlo.

Gracias


----------



## joryds (Dic 15, 2007)

Hola Antonio, yo he observado en proteus unos archivos de audio que se pueden reproducir y luego mostrar la perturbación resultante, pero estos archivo a que me refiero vienen predeterminados y no sé si puedas crear un archivo de audio y reproducirlo.
En cuanto a orcad no conozco la opción de inyectarle algún sonido y simularlo, solo sé que con una fuente sinusoidal  tú puedes variar la frecuencia y otros parámetros.

Saludos.


----------



## pedroj84 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hola amigos!...creo que tengo el mismo problema que Antonio Maza... y me gustaría saber si conseguiste solucionar tu problema con Orcad, puesto que yo también estoy tratando de insertar señales reales, de tipo wav o cualquier otro formato para obtener una simulación. 

Por lo que he leido la gente lo suele hacer con programas como Altum o similares, pero a mí  me interesaría más el uso de Orcad,

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Ymir (Jun 10, 2009)

Buenas Antonio y Pedro.

Para simular con señales no predefinidas en Orcad tienes la fuente VPWL_FILE, que te deja introducir una señal, pero esta tiene que estar en una tabla de valores con un aumento de tiempo constante, por ej:

0        5
100n  5.1
200n  5.3
300n  4.7


.......etc D

El formato de la misma, por mi experiencia (ya que me estoy peleando ahora mismo con este problema) he comprobado que sirven archivos *.csv y *.txt, siempre y cunado los valores del tiempo cumplan lo antes expuesto


----------



## pedroj84 (Jun 10, 2009)

Muchísimas Gracias compañero. Lo tendré en cuenta por si me veo en otra situación similar.

Al final lo solucioné!
Un saludo.


----------



## Ymir (Jun 10, 2009)

Al final que es lo que has hecho? Editar los tiempos?


----------



## pedroj84 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pues... la verdad lo "solucioné" de la siguiente forma:

1 Busqué el fichero predefinido en txt por internet. cosa que... me costó ya bastante.
2 Lo intenté probar y hacer funcionar pero... nada de nada
3 Seguí intentnado modificar cosas directamente sobre el fichero pero seguía sin funcionar
4 Lo dí por imposible...

Al final extrapolé con señales senoidales y triangulares que eran las dos señales que más se asemejaban a la mía original y... una vez estudiadas las respuestas lo probé en la implementación real con la señal ideal que yo que quería... se cumplieron mis objetivos pero... "haciendo trampas" jeje. Para finalizar también encontré otro programa de Simulación Electrónica en el que sí que conseguí que se tragase el archivo pero hace ya tiempo y del cual no te sabría decir.

Un saludo!


----------



## Ymir (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya esta, ya me acepta el archivo jeje

Problemas: el archivo .wav tiene que estar grabado en MONO, que si no da el error "not monotonically increasing", ya con esto lo conviertes (yo he utilizado el programa SOX, que me da un .dat), con un .csv o un .txt todavia no lo he probado, pero no deberia dar problema alguno

Suerte!


----------



## INGLOGAL (May 15, 2010)

Hola que tal, reciban un cordial saludo,  agradezco su ayuda.
dispongo de multisim  seria tan amable de orientarme si puedo usar orcad, o multisim, para emular un alternador de automovil, (trifasico en delta y en ye)con campo controlado, ya que no me ha sido posible lograrlo, si pudieran decirme como y con que software emularlo, requiero lecturas de voltage, de salida y de alimentacion al campo, asi como lecturas  de amperage de salida, con el objetivo principal de diseñar y controlar reguladores electronicos por medio del neutro del embobinado en y, asi como por medio de tridiodo.  gracias.


----------

